

Show HN: Pay Rent to Yourself and Deduct it Twice like Walmart (Save 33.5 Mil) - camz
http://cameronkeng.com/hn-pay-yourself-rent-and-deduct-it-twice-walmart-style/

======
hugh3
I'm pretty sure individuals are unlikely to be able to get away with the same
thing. :(

~~~
sixtofour
Really rich individuals probably can.

~~~
camz
Technically, anyone could get away with it. But, it's the value proposition
that really makes it unrealistic lol.

You'd have to be at a point where you're trying to scale your business for
this type of tax planning to really kick butt.

~~~
kaiyu
I need to start a company...

------
BillSaysThis
"Does this still work? Federal corporate tax law has closed this loophole, so
this tax model is no longer useful for federal level taxation."

So individuals, corps, no one's really going to get away with this who isn't
already.

~~~
camz
This loophole is closed for federal corp tax, but its still available for
state tax planning.

